# Tagliatelle with Leek Sauce



## clove48 (Jun 23, 2012)

Several years ago, while traveling through Italy, a good friend of mine introduced me to Lidia Bastianich.

We had a few overlapping stops on our itineraries and we were able to eat together one night in Montefalco (Umbria).

One of the recipes we discussed was the one below, which I now understand has appeared on her website.

*Tagliatelle with Leek Sauce*

2 sweet Italian sausages 
2 large leeks 
2 Tbs. extra virgin olive oil
1 minced shallot
1 cup of chicken stock
Salt and black pepper 

2 Tbs. of salt

 1 lb. of tagliatelle (or linguini)
½ cup of freshly grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese (plus more for serving)
Boil, pan sear or grill the sausages, then slice them thin

Wash and trim the dark green ends from the leeks, slice them into ½ inch thick rounds

Drain well.

Heat extra virgin olive oil in large skillet over medium heat.

Add the leeks and sauté until softened, but not browned, about 5 minutes.

Add sausages and minced shallot and cook, stirring, 1 minute

Add the stock reduce heat and simmer 4 minutes.

Season with salt and pepper, to taste. 

Meanwhile, bring large pot of water to a boil.

Salt the water and when water returns to a boil, add pasta

Cook until the pasta is 1 minute short of al dente, drain well

Add pasta to skillet with leek sauce and toss well to coat pasta.

Cook for 1 minute over high heat.

Turn off heat.

Add the cheese, toss well and serve.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

It's a nice recipe, I'm glad you posted it. BUT

It's lifted from _Lidia's Italy_ (with four or five words words and some formatting added), and you should have supplied attribution. This isn't an accusation of wrongdoing, but I thought you might want to know how things are done here.

BDL


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

A) You didn't need to delete it; and B) I'll take your word for it. 

When you re-post the recipe, you might want to talk about the fact that Lidia has it on her site as well. 

FWIW, I occasionally see some of my old recipes floating around under "new" authorship; so I certainly understand.

Sorry for the spilchas,

BDL


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I can't find any dried tagliatelle around here.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I always have to make my own taglietelle. It's never in the stores.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Barilla Brand is a fine product with an extensive dry pasta line.

Have nice summer.

Ciao, Margaux.


----------

